# Free Nativity donkey pattern on dpn's- modified from Jean Greenhowe set.



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Stumbled across this pattern today that was made to knit on dpn's.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/natas-knitivity-donkey


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Thx


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

ritchsgirl said:


> Stumbled across this pattern today that was made to knit on dpn's.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/natas-knitivity-donkey


Glade you found a donkey pattern. I have all the Jean Greenhowe pattern books. She makes things simple and easy to follow, i have just purchased her new book Donuts Delight. She also has a website and puts toy patterns that you can download for free. If anyone wants to have a look the website is www.jeangreenhowe.com.


----------

